# Lie-Nielson Large Scraper Plane



## OSU55

Congratulations on being able to get a scraper plane to work relatively quickly! Many people struggle with them for quite a while. I have the Veritas version. It is one of my favorite tools. For a few set up tips and a simple modification to make blade angle changes quick and easy, go here http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/4047 A burred edge extends edge life considerably.


----------



## RogerBean

Thanks for the review. I think one of these may find it's way into my Lie-Nielsen arsenal. Also wanted to extend my compliments on your Federal Table project. Nice.
Roger


----------

